# Odin beautiful 2 yr old Norwegian Forest Cat looking for a lovely new slave



## Cats cats cats

Hi there  my name is Odin  I am a black and white, male, Norwegian Forest Cat and i am just 2 years old  I currently live in Scotland, Gretna Green.

As you can see, I am rather handsome  and aren't my whiskers FABULOUS ?


















I am looking for an INDOOR home or a home with a cat run. An outdoor home would also suit me but must be VERY rural with little traffic 

My mummy loves me very very much but feels i would be happier in a home that can give me more attention. I am very friendly and i do like attention 










Some of the other cats at my current home pick on me a bit  As you can see, i am a big boy but i'm a softy really and i don't like confrontation  I do get on with other cats , in fact i love other cats but I'd like to live with more laid back, gentle cats .....cats just like me 

I am fully vaccinated , neutered , microchipped and flea and worm treated every month 

I am registered with the GCCF and will come with all my special paperwork 

If you would like to apply to become my new slave, please contact Diane via Lunaraine Norwegian Forest Cats by visiting her website using the link below ....

Lunaraine Norwegian Forest Cats - UK

*Please note that homes will be VERY thoroughly scrutinised and vetted. Expect A LOT of questions  my mummy said that I am such a super,special boy that only the very best home will do* 

*Further note : an adoption fee applies *


----------



## catcoonz

Why did i have to look at this beautiful boy, a NFC is my other dream to own but sadly with 8 mainecoon adults in the home he wont be happy with me.

CCC..... Im surprised you havent taken him, he is after all a black & white gorgeous boy.


----------



## tincan

Oh my goodness , he is beautiful .... Now what has stunned me is my other half saying he likes him  .... I think he reminds him of "Henri" ( youtube) 

CCC , i know there is a link , but do you know in what way he has been picked on ..... i mean to what extent ? My girls are soft as muck , not a bad bone in their bodies , is he very nervous ..... Perhaps i should just email  we really could give him the home he needs ....


----------



## Cats cats cats

CC I would love him :001_wub: but after my disaster with Moo, sadly, I am afraid to take another adult again 

TinCan , I don't think the bullying is anything too serious. Diane is a breeder of the NFC so has lots of cats  I think some of them crowd him a bit and he'd rather live with fewer cats 

Whoever takes this boy won't be disappointed, no picture does him justice, he is unbelieveably beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws

What an utterly scrummy boy.....I do love a Tuxedo cat.
Luckily for me he seems to be at the other end of the UK and that Tincan seems to have fallen in love.
Will watch this space for updates.....


----------



## Cats cats cats

I'd love someone off the forum to take him, then I'd get to see pictures of him all the time :001_wub:

I should have said, he currently lives in Scotland, Gretna Green


----------



## colliemerles

_wow what a stunning boy, fingers crossed he finds a loving forever home, beautiful xx_


----------



## Cats cats cats

colliemerles said:


> _wow what a stunning boy, fingers crossed he finds a loving forever home, beautiful xx_


Isn't he awesome :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Odin as a kitten :001_wub:









Odin all grown up :001_wub:


















:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz

Gorgeous...... He will find a wonderful home soon.


----------



## CharlieChaplin

O my, what a gorgeous bear! 

I always think that if I get another black and white cat my OH may not realise I've added to our little brood :lol:

Hope he gets a good home soon


----------



## Velcro

just asked the boyf if we could have him.

denied ):


----------



## Velcro

I even tried to tell him we could call him Batman
still denied ): ):


----------



## loubyfrog

Odin is very VERY handsome boy and looks so chilled and relaxed...I love his long white whiskers:001_wub:

I hope he finds his new special home soon (and that they're members on here so we get to see lots more pics)


----------



## jill3

He is stunning. One Big Beautiful Boy.
Someone is going to be very Happy to have him as part of their family.


----------



## tincan

Paddypaws said:


> What an utterly scrummy boy.....I do love a Tuxedo cat.
> Luckily for me he seems to be at the other end of the UK and that Tincan seems to have fallen in love.
> Will watch this space for updates.....


Yessss we have massively fallen in love , Diane if your looking in , i will be e-mailing you Monday .... PP , he is also at the end of the Country to us GRETNA !!!! ... However obstacles can be overcome , no matter how far the distance ...... There is always a way , should circumstances be right for everyone


----------



## sarahecp

Oh my, what a handsome boy :001_wub: :001_wub:

Tincan, that would be fantastic if he came to live with you


----------



## Cats cats cats

tincan said:


> Yessss we have massively fallen in love , Diane if your looking in , i will be e-mailing you Monday .... PP , he is also at the end of the Country to us GRETNA !!!! ... However obstacles can be overcome , no matter how far the distance ...... There is always a way , should circumstances be right for everyone


Ooooh how exciting !!!! I can't wait for an update !!


----------



## FOREST TINKA

tincan said:


> Yessss we have massively fallen in love , Diane if your looking in , i will be e-mailing you Monday .... PP , he is also at the end of the Country to us GRETNA !!!! ... However obstacles can be overcome , no matter how far the distance ...... There is always a way , should circumstances be right for everyone


Hello Tincan,
Just send me an email - [email protected]
A bit of detail about yourself - do you work ? How many animals and what you have, etc... etc....
I see that you are in Somerset , if you are able to get up to see us here in Gretna that would be great.... If you drive , or someone could drive , or indeed by train
Many train companies let you travel with 1 animal 

Look forward to hearing from you

Diane

*Lunaraine Norwegian Forest Cats UK*


----------



## Cats cats cats

tincan said:


> Yessss we have massively fallen in love , Diane if your looking in , i will be e-mailing you Monday .... PP , he is also at the end of the Country to us GRETNA !!!! ... However obstacles can be overcome , no matter how far the distance ...... There is always a way , should circumstances be right for everyone


Any news Tincan ?


----------



## tincan

Cats cats cats said:


> Any news Tincan ?


Hi CCC , Have been in touch with Diane , need to send some personal details , have a wee chat  will be sending these tonight , my yahoo has been playing up ( anyone else had this prob) ??? I also wanted to take some photo's of the new house , so Diane can see where Odin hopefully will live..

Have had a slight problem with my Landlord  tut tut attitude , but that little obstacle has been dealt with , and i feel more settled , simply through Dianes reassurances 

So , i am attempting to remain calm , and hoping for a happy outcome for all 

Thanks for asking CCC  xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

tincan said:


> Hi CCC , Have been in touch with Diane , need to send some personal details , have a wee chat  will be sending these tonight , my yahoo has been playing up ( anyone else had this prob) ??? I also wanted to take some photo's of the new house , so Diane can see where Odin hopefully will live..
> 
> Have had a slight problem with my Landlord  tut tut attitude , but that little obstacle has been dealt with , and i feel more settled , simply through Dianes reassurances
> 
> So , i am attempting to remain calm , and hoping for a happy outcome for all
> 
> Thanks for asking CCC  xxx


Oh this is really EXCELLENT news !!  I do hope it works out for you !   

I think i'm nearly as excited as you ....its the thought of regular pictures here on PF :sneaky2: Which I will ensure is a condition of adoption :001_tongue:


----------



## vivien

Brilliant news Tincan I hope Odin comes to live with you. He is a truly stunning cat :thumbup::thumbup:

Viv xx


----------



## jenny armour

catcoonz said:


> Why did i have to look at this beautiful boy, a NFC is my other dream to own but sadly with 8 mainecoon adults in the home he wont be happy with me.
> 
> CCC..... Im surprised you havent taken him, he is after all a black & white gorgeous boy.


must admit that's what I thought being as you like black (and white) nfcs or are you into coonies now?


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> must admit that's what I thought being as you like black (and white) nfcs or are you into coonies now?


I would absolutely love him  but after my experience with moo, I'm too afraid to take on another adult again


----------



## Cats cats cats

More pictures to drool over :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:




























:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz

CCC....You cant let past failed experiences put you off, each cat is different in temperament and it may well have worked this time round.

Tincan ..... Paws crossed the beautiful Odin has a new home soon. 
(ps: my emails are also slow and playing up, so its not just yours.)


----------



## Cats cats cats

catcoonz said:


> CCC....You cant let past failed experiences put you off, each cat is different in temperament and it may well have worked this time round.
> 
> Tincan ..... Paws crossed the beautiful Odin has a new home soon.
> (ps: my emails are also slow and playing up, so its not just yours.)


I don't think fuzz would accept another adult  plus, I've just got Mr Blue Face :001_wub:so I don't think it would be fair to bring in another so soon


----------



## catcoonz

Fair enough but we dont see enough photo's of the gorgeous Mr Blue face xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

catcoonz said:


> Fair enough but we dont see enough photo's of the gorgeous Mr Blue face xxx


I suspect his pretty Blue Face may be making an appearance today


----------



## annmajor

Beauty


----------



## Jonescat

I am not looking and have my fingers in my ears. :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour

Jonescat said:


> I am not looking and have my fingers in my ears. :001_wub:


you must have room for another one lol


----------



## Jonescat

jenny armour said:


> you must have room for another one lol


I have the room but Heimdall probably doesn't! Maybe once Aelfred grows up a bit and stops haranguing him.


----------

